
Awesome Tmux - type0
https://github.com/rothgar/awesome-tmux
======
7373737373
As much as I like its functionality, the tmux program ux is terribly
unintuitive. From the crash course:

    
    
      tmux new -s session_name
        creates a new tmux session named session_name
      tmux attach -t session_name
        attaches to an existing tmux session named session_name
      tmux switch -t session_name
        switches to an existing session named session_name
      tmux list-sessions
        lists existing tmux sessions
      tmux detach (prefix + d)
        detach the currently attached session 
    

The -s/-t feel like they should not be required. They shouldn't even be
different in the first place. list-sessions should just be list, since the
-sessions is implicit in all other commands as well. Exiting from a session
(ctrl+b d) is another new thing too. If that were at least like vim (which is
terrible as well, but esc :q), it would be much easier to interact with. Only
after reading the man pages these make sense.

~~~
LyndsySimon
I agree with you in principle, and feel like tmux was written "for
programmers" and therefore the author(s) felt it more important to be
consistent than usable. For instance: I'm pretty sure with `tmux list-
sessions` because the command inside tmux is `:list-sessions`.

It wouldn't be terribly hard to write a wrapper for the command itself that
works the way you want it to. As simple as it seems, I think that would
probably be something useful to create and release.

~~~
abcdef123xyz123
Not so much for programmers, but I think certainly for people used to the
terminal. If you know how to use the shell or a sophisticated editor like vi
or emacs, tmux should not be a particular challenge. The target audience is
not Unix beginners.

------
seanhunter
I always start tmux using in a shell function like this

    
    
        tms () {
              session_name="${1:-sean}" 
              tmux new-session -A -s "${session_name}"
        }
    

What that does is create a new session or attach to one if it exists. This
makes it really easy to detach a session or to log into the same session in
multiple windows or whatever.

I can pass a name for the session but if I don't it defaults to my name (so
when I'm on a multi-user box my session doesn't clash with other people's).
This makes it easy to have separate "work" and "personal" sessions or
whatever.

I think for "tmux new-session -A" to work you need a reasonably recent tmux
but anything from the last couple of years or so should work.

------
IronBacon
I use tmux in combination with Mosh because the latter doesn't have an usable
"scrollback". Or when I need to keep a session running. ^__^;

Sometime I mangle the status line after a copy/paste operation but I haven't
investigated why it happens, my only gripe is that I always forget to press
Shift before using the mouse when selecting text.

------
RickJWagner
For those who haven't used it--

TMUX is awesome!

Give it a try. You'll be glad you did.

------
expertentipp
How do I efficiently copy text in tmux in multi-column mode?! Selecting with
mouse grabs the pipe characters and text from other columns, arghh!

~~~
_alexh_AS_
Ctrl+highlight?

~~~
expertentipp
genius!

